# These are so cute



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

These are so cute but, the pattern is $5.

http://bonitapatterns.com/


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

cute indeed


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely darling!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That pattern is worth every penny....


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes they are! I have this pattern. Just another one added to my to-do list. Will I ever!! Aaaarg!


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

They are adorable! And I agree with you Dusti, another project in the making


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to buy a pattern when you see it!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Those are the cutest booties I've even seen. Just might influence me to learn to crochet.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I agree, those are the cutest booties I have eeeeever seen!!!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Also, so nice of you to include the link, many appreciate it when we can access the pattern ourselves.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I Love these booties! I bought the pattern and the yarn (2 different colors) and am now trying to learn how to do the crocodile stitch. There's also a pattern for adult sizes!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a different and unique pattern..a must have .xo


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Slye. These are adorable and I know the footies these will go on.


----------



## cbd1966 (Oct 27, 2011)

These look very similar and are free:
http://crochetfreak1.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/crocodile-stitch-booties-free-pattern.html

The variegated yarn makes such a difference!

Clare


----------



## MiaF64 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

